# Dressing wheel arch plastic



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Hi

Within the next week am looking at giving my wheel arches a good clean but what product can I use to dress the wheel arches to restore the plastic.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

autosmart highstyle for me:thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

+1 on the highstyle


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Invariably I use either Gtechniq T1 or 303 Aerospace. Both work very well with T1 bringing back the faded plastic very well.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I already own T1 for my tyres. What's the durability like with it been an area that gets wet, muddy then drys out.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

To be honest I've never really counted, I just redress as and when they need redressing. 
My friend's Astra has had it on for two months so far and as of last week didn't need redressing.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive used AG vinyl and rubber care in the past, now using Chemical Guys bare bones. Neither last very long though.
Mike


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

AF Revive


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

c/g bare bones for me :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Been informed about Britemax Grime Out for those sort of jobs and which I'm going to try next
Dave


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been using Autosmart Trim Ultra and Smart Trim and Highstyle for the fiddly bits. The Trim Ultra lasts for ages for me.

Cooks


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I use AG Vinyl & Rubber Care on mine, easy to apply but doesn't last long when it's been raining


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

In the past I tried to dress wheel arches, but I just realized that as a hobby, and a search for the perfection it's OK- but compared to the work You spending for this will never payback you. I think that a dressed arch is absolutely a waste of time, money of the dressing gels, because as I live in a rural country area, I just simply don't have a chance not to find any dog/horse/cow ****, maybe a hole in the road filled with water. 
I know that in the cities these things just don't exist, but for me a dressed wheel arch is only looks like nice&new until I don't take out my car for a ride. (even if it's only a few kilometres)

So I just learned that it won't worth to waste expensive chemicals to put there.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

What bulk product do people use ? , looking for something cheap that I can spray in after regular washes


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just bought some auto finesse dressel for that reason. Not entirely sure where else I might use it. I've actually run out of Ag revive.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Haga said:


> In the past I tried to dress wheel arches, but I just realized that as a hobby, and a search for the perfection it's OK- but compared to the work You spending for this will never payback you. I think that a dressed arch is absolutely a waste of time, money of the dressing gels, because as I live in a rural country area, I just simply don't have a chance not to find any dog/horse/cow ****, maybe a hole in the road filled with water.
> I know that in the cities these things just don't exist, but for me a dressed wheel arch is only looks like nice&new until I don't take out my car for a ride. (even if it's only a few kilometres)
> 
> So I just learned that it won't worth to waste expensive chemicals to put there.


I'm in the same position as you Haga. Clean arches and Wheel wells won't last on my local rural roads. I think there is no harm in a clean and detar once in a while but I don't spend any time on it and I'm not too particular as it's not going to last.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

vek said:


> c/g bare bones for me :thumb:


Me too, Chemicle Guys bare bones is brilliant, and helps repel the dirt as well.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Me too, Chemicle Guys bare bones is brilliant, and helps repel the dirt as well.


Have you used CG New Look Trim Gel and if so how do the two compare?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish for the plastic inner wheel arches


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

cleancar said:


> What bulk product do people use ? , looking for something cheap that I can spray in after regular washes


I buy Autosmart Highstyle in 5 litre containers. it's perfect for a quick spray after cleaning the arches.

Cooks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Have you used CG New Look Trim Gel and if so how do the two compare?


I have not used CG trim gel fella as I am happy with bare bones, what do you think of new look trim? as I assume you have used it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not great on tyres in my experience but will have another go at some point.

I dressed inside of wheel arches a couple of weeks ago when swapping my wheels over but TBH haven't checked to see how they are holding up.

Had spare 30 mins today and a sample of Krystal Kleen Trim X. Applied to few test sections which had not been cleaned, seems a nice product to use will hopefully get to clean the car properly tomorrow and go over to give it a fair run and see how it gets on over time. May try that on arches of the CG has gone...


----------

